
Ask HN: Non-US company and Inc - sedzia
A question for non-US companies: why did &#x2F; didn’t you decide to create Inc? What does your corporate structure look like now? We’re trying to figure out what’s the best approach for us.
======
soloadventurer
I don't understand your question. Do you mean why didn't you decide to
incorporate in the United States?

I'm not American, and I don't want anything to do with American taxes. That
rules out any US LLC or corporation. My market is also Asia and the Middle
East, so I opted for a Hong Kong company. No resident director requirement,
and no tax on profits earned outside Hong Kong. There's no tax on salaries if
earned outside Hong Kong, which leaves you with personal income tax in the
country you're resident in.

Creating a Hong Kong company took about 1-2 days. I went to Hong Kong for a
weekend to open a bank account. KYC rules require you appear in front of a
bank officer to open a bank account.

You can consider Singapore as well, but Singapore has a resident director
requirement.

What is your market, and where are you trying to sell?

